# Délka sufixů: vykon(áv)Án / prokázAn



## Jagorr

Zdravím všechny uživatele! Mohl by někdo napovědět pravidlo podle kterého se používá dlouhá či krátká samohláska u trpných příčestí? Děkuji!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pravidlo nevím, ale "prokázán" má dlouhou samohlásku. (Ne "prokázan".)


----------



## Jagorr

V tom případě ukazuje google ve výsledcích pro _"prokázan" _1260 chyb?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello Jagorr, I suspect that the way your original post is worded is too vague, and it would be easier to answer your query with specific examples of text, because then we can see how the grammar works.

A: Prokázaný is an adjective, meaning ascertained, proven, established, shown.  It can be used (1) attributively, or (2) predicatively. When it's used predicatively, it can also have a short form (3).
1. Attributively: _Francouzský tisk ve středu zveřejnil jméno jeptišky, která se prý zázračně uzdravila z Parkinsonovy nemoci poté, co se modlila k zesnulému papeži Janu Pavlovi II. *"Prokázaný" zázrak* je klíčový pro blahořečení Jana Pavla II., ke kterému se schyluje._ (tyden, 29.03.2007) ...
2. Predicatively: _Vliv kouření rodičů na děti je prokázaný. _(novydech)
3. Predicatively in short form (I think this usage is becoming increasingly rare, and native speakers may see it as a mistake): _Během výzkumu nebyly nalezeny žádné objekty dokládající funerální aktivity a byl tak *prokázan* západní okraj pohřebiště _(sci.muni)_._ _Autor prezentuje případ pacienta, u kterého byl *prokázan* nízce rizikový lokalizovaný karcinom prostaty _(solen). _Virus H5 byl *prokázan* v malochovu drůbeže poté co chovatel nahlásil úhyn 4 ks drůbeže ..._ (ty.3) ... _je již delší dobu *prokázan* vliv mezi zdravím dutiny ústní a celkovým zdravím jedince_. We see a (perhaps) comparable short form of the predicative adjective in (i) ... _byl(a) si jist(a) ..._  and (ii) ... _byl(a) si jistý/jistá ..._ ( ... _he/she was sure_). In Russian, where we see this short-form predicative adjective as она богата (она богатая), цена - слишком высока (цена - слишком высокая) it's common usage, in Czech it's not.

B: Prokazovat/prokázat (_show/ascertain/prove/establish_), like most other transitive verbs, can have a passive past participle. The passive past participle [(m.sg) prokázán, (f.sg) prokázána, (n.sg) prokázáno, (m.anim.pl) prokázáni, (m.inan pl + fem.pl) prokázány, (n.pl) prokázána] can be used only predicatively, not attributively, so you can say _V Tisové u Vysokého Mýta byl prokázán virus ptačí chřipky_ (jicinsky.denik) but not _... prokázáný virus je velkým rizikem ..._

You can say _vliv kouření rodičů na děti je prokázaný_ (= adjective) or_ vliv kouření rodičů na děti je prokázán _(past passive participle, short form) and the grammatical difference (adjective v. past passive participle, short form) makes no difference to the meaning: _the influence of parental smoking on children is proved/proven_ / _the influence of parental smoking on children has been proved/proven_.

This is my own understanding of the issue you describe, but I'm not a native Czech speaker. I've tried to find an explanation on the net in Czech or English so that I could link to it, but without success. I'm happy to bow to the superior knowledge of others who may come along with a better explanation.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jagorr said:


> V tom případě ukazuje google ve výsledcích pro _"prokázan" _1260 chyb?


Ano. Jde o chyby.
Konkrétně jde jednak o překlepy - autor chybně napsal krátké "a", nebo chtěl napsat "prokázané" a slovo nedopsal.
A jednak jde o problém s diakritikou, kdy použitá znaková sada na dané webové stránce neumí napsat "ý", proto se použil nestandardní znak. A Google tak místo celého slova přečetl pouze "prokázan". Zde je uveden příklad: "Poăty *prokázan˘ch* văasn˘ch stádií karcinomu mléăné Ďlázy v roce 2002 pfiedstavovaly..."
Kdyby byla použita správná znaková sada, věta by zněla: "Počty prokázaných včasných stádií karcinomu mléčné žlázy v roce 2002 představovaly...".

Edit: Jak píše Enquiring Mind v bodu 3 o krátké formě, nemohu říct, zda to třeba doopravdy není správně, pouze velmi vzácné, každopádně mohu potvrdit, že Čech (ale i Microsoft Word) vždy označí "prokázan" za chybu.


----------



## Jagorr

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hello Jagorr, I suspect that the way your original post is worded is too vague, and it would be easier to answer your query with specific examples of text, because then we can see how the grammar works.
> 
> A: Prokázaný is an adjective, meaning ascertained, proven, established, shown.  It can be used (1) attributively, or (2) predicatively. When it's used predicatively, it can also have a short form (3).
> 1. Attributively: _Francouzský tisk ve středu zveřejnil jméno jeptišky, která se prý zázračně uzdravila z Parkinsonovy nemoci poté, co se modlila k zesnulému papeži Janu Pavlovi II. *"Prokázaný" zázrak* je klíčový pro blahořečení Jana Pavla II., ke kterému se schyluje._ (tyden, 29.03.2007) ...
> 2. Predicatively: _Vliv kouření rodičů na děti je prokázaný. _(novydech)
> 3. Predicatively in short form (I think this usage is becoming increasingly rare, and native speakers may see it as a mistake): _Během výzkumu nebyly nalezeny žádné objekty dokládající funerální aktivity a byl tak *prokázan* západní okraj pohřebiště _(sci.muni)_._ _Autor prezentuje případ pacienta, u kterého byl *prokázan* nízce rizikový lokalizovaný karcinom prostaty _(solen). _Virus H5 byl *prokázan* v malochovu drůbeže poté co chovatel nahlásil úhyn 4 ks drůbeže ..._ (ty.3) ... _je již delší dobu *prokázan* vliv mezi zdravím dutiny ústní a celkovým zdravím jedince_. We see a (perhaps) comparable short form of the predicative adjective in (i) ... _byl(a) si jist(a) ..._  and (ii) ... _byl(a) si jistý/jistá ..._ ( ... _he/she was sure_). In Russian, where we see this short-form predicative adjective as она богата (она богатая), цена - слишком высока (цена - слишком высокая) it's common usage, in Czech it's not.
> 
> B: Prokazovat/prokázat (_show/ascertain/prove/establish_), like most other transitive verbs, can have a passive past participle. The passive past participle [(m.sg) prokázán, (f.sg) prokázána, (n.sg) prokázáno, (m.anim.pl) prokázáni, (m.inan pl + fem.pl) prokázány, (n.pl) prokázána] can be used only predicatively, not attributively, so you can say _V Tisové u Vysokého Mýta byl prokázán virus ptačí chřipky_ (jicinsky.denik) but not _... prokázáný virus je velkým rizikem ..._
> 
> You can say _vliv kouření rodičů na děti je prokázaný_ (= adjective) or_ vliv kouření rodičů na děti je prokázán _(past passive participle, short form) and the grammatical difference (adjective v. past passive participle, short form) makes no difference to the meaning: _the influence of parental smoking on children is proved/proven_ / _the influence of parental smoking on children has been proved/proven_.
> 
> This is my own understanding of the issue you describe, but I'm not a native Czech speaker. I've tried to find an explanation on the net in Czech or English so that I could link to it, but without success. I'm happy to bow to the superior knowledge of others who may come along with a better explanation.



Wow, that was most structured and detailed - something that me and many other learners are wanting. Děkuji



Hrdlodus said:


> Ano. Jde o chyby.
> Konkrétně jde jednak o překlepy - autor chybně napsal krátké "a", nebo chtěl napsat "prokázané" a slovo nedopsal.
> A jednak jde o problém s diakritikou, kdy použitá znaková sada na dané webové stránce neumí napsat "ý", proto se použil nestandardní znak. A Google tak místo celého slova přečetl pouze "prokázan". Zde je uveden příklad: "Poăty *prokázan˘ch* văasn˘ch stádií karcinomu mléăné Ďlázy v roce 2002 pfiedstavovaly..."
> Kdyby byla použita správná znaková sada, věta by zněla: "Počty prokázaných včasných stádií karcinomu mléčné žlázy v roce 2002 představovaly...".
> 
> Edit: Jak píše Enquiring Mind v bodu 3 o krátké formě, nemohu říct, zda to třeba doopravdy není správně, pouze velmi vzácné, každopádně mohu potvrdit, že Čech (ale i Microsoft Word) vždy označí "prokázan" za chybu.



Google postrádá odpověd´(anebo neumím ji výhledat). Každopádně to důležeté je objasněno! Děkuji


----------

